# skąd pobrać?

## wrona

siemka

skąd mogę pobrać linuxa gentoo i jaka wersja dla komputera z 2008 roku?

w jakim czasopismie był gentoo linux jakiś ? 

i ile kosztuje ?

----------

## Pryka

A co to jest komputer z 2008 roku?

Gentoo pasuje teoretycznie dla większości obecnych i starszych maszyn.

Tutaj masz opis instalacji Gentoo, włącznie z mirrorami skąd go można pobrać:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/

----------

## wrona

którą wersje gentoo wybrać i do którego roku jest wspierana?

----------

## Pryka

 *wrona wrote:*   

> którą wersje gentoo wybrać i do którego roku jest wspierana?

 

Gentoo jest dystrybucją ciągłą, będzie wspierany tak długo jak długo będzie komu ją rozwijać, nie ma numerków Gentoo jest jedno i zawsze aktualne. 

Wersję wybierasz względem architektury procesora.

----------

## wrona

mam takii zestaw :

4giga ramu, gf9800gt 1giga i procek5000, jaka wersja tu pasuje?

----------

## Pryka

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "procek 5000" O_o podawaj całe nazwy chłopie bo muszę szukać za Ciebie, wnioskuję że chodzi o AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+

Potrzebna Ci wersja Gentoo pod AMD64

----------

## gexcite

 *wrona wrote:*   

> mam takii zestaw :
> 
> 4giga ramu, gf9800gt 1giga i procek5000, jaka wersja tu pasuje?

 

Tak szczerze to może zacznij od Ubuntu. Gentoo Cię "zabije" na tym etapie.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *gexcite wrote:*   

>  *wrona wrote:*   mam takii zestaw :
> 
> 4giga ramu, gf9800gt 1giga i procek5000, jaka wersja tu pasuje? 
> 
> Tak szczerze to może zacznij od Ubuntu. Gentoo Cię "zabije" na tym etapie.

 

Biorąc pod uwagę ostatnie osiągnięcia i pomysły w  Ubuntu, to można na nim nieźle pokochać Gentoo.   :Very Happy: 

Dla początkujących łatwiejszy jest stabilny Debian (poważnie).

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## gexcite

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *gexcite wrote:*    *wrona wrote:*   mam takii zestaw :
> 
> 4giga ramu, gf9800gt 1giga i procek5000, jaka wersja tu pasuje? 
> 
> Tak szczerze to może zacznij od Ubuntu. Gentoo Cię "zabije" na tym etapie. 
> ...

 

Po chwili zastanowienia muszę przyznać rację. Aczkolwiek dla kolegi wrona myślę, że na początku każda dystrybucja będzie czymś, z czym będzie prowadził "walkę". W Ubuntu przynajmniej się szybko zainstaluje i będzie gotowy do pracy, pomijając jego walory użyteczności. Nie wiem jak tam Debian, więc nie wspominałem o nim. A jak kolega wrona będzie miał zacięcie i "zatrybi" jak działa gentoo, to pewnie przy nim na jakiś czas zostanie. Czego by nie polecać, samemu trzeba popróbować. Bez tego nie da rady. Powodzenia życzę koledze wrona.

----------

## Pryka

Sabayon jest teraz też całkiem spoko, a i coś wspólnego z Gentoo ma, skoro kolega @wrona tak silnie chce go mieć  :Smile: 

----------

## wrona

nie moge znalezść dobrego obrazu z gentoo pomoże ktośś najlepiej jakiś serwer ftp?

----------

## gexcite

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-iso/

----------

## wrona

a cos lepszego ile ten linux ma mb?

----------

## gexcite

 *wrona wrote:*   

> a cos lepszego ile ten linux ma mb?

 

To link do iso z minimalnym systemem służącym do instalacji. Podczas instalowania cały soft ściąga się z internetu. Tu masz instrukcję instalacji:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

----------

## wrona

sorki angielskiego nieznam wiec dam sobie spokoj dzieki

----------

## sebas86

 *wrona wrote:*   

> sorki angielskiego nieznam wiec dam sobie spokoj dzieki

  [OT] Jakim cudem tu dotarłeś? [/OT]

----------

